# Headers first page only



## zaddeo

Setting up a two page bulletin with header and footer on first page. OK
Just want text on second page - no header or footer. ?? Thanks


----------



## zaddeo

OOPs. talking abut Ms Word 2003


----------



## ChuckE

You need to insert a Section Break before the second page, and then define it with no headers or footers.


----------



## Dark Cyan

If you use the Next Page Section break, it can throw off your page numbering unless you tweak it. 

Word has features for "first page header" and "all other pages". The menu items depend on the version of Word you are using. Best bet: Search Help for 
header first page 
it will give you the steps.

In Word XP and Word 2003 it would be:
1. Go to the File menu, then to the Layout tab, and choose "Different first page"
2. Then go to View menu, choose Header/Footer. If you are on your first page, you will see that it says "First Page Header" (or Footer). Enter what you want there, then go to any other page and do the same and put want for the rest of the pages. 

If you are wanting only a page number, then go to the second page and choose Insert/PageNumber. It will know to start numbering at 1, but not to put that on the first page.


----------



## zaddeo

Many thanks, Guys. It works fine now.


----------



## ChuckE

Dark Cyan said:


> If you use the Next Page Section break, it can throw off your page numbering unless you tweak it.


*zaddeo* said "Just want text on second page - no header or footer."
Thus, no problem with a plain Section Break.


----------



## franklyorange

The File - Page Setup - Layout tab - Different First Page checkbox, is the way to go. But mine prints the header on second page, so you'll have to delete it from second page...but viewing header/footer and hit delete key until it's gone (mine's a graphic image) But the first page stays as it should. Hope this helps!!!!


----------

